# Moving Soon!



## Jen84 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hello!

I'm moving to Dubai in couple of weeks to start working as a fashion assistant on a couple of magazines.

I don't really know many people in Dubai, so any general advice on good places to meet people, go out to see live music, some good veggie places to eat (if they exist) and that kind of thing would be very helpful!

Thanks!

Jen


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Look out on the forum for our nights out! Seems to have become a weekly thing!

Other places to meet people are the gym, health club, bars, etc. You can make friends anywhere really!!! When you first arrive, never turn down an invite - you might not like the person who invited you but you could get on with their mates and that's the best way to expand your social circle!!


----------



## sara81 (Aug 21, 2008)

Hey Jen, I am also a veggie and moving to Dubai on Sunday (5th)! I know a few ppl over there at the mo and a friend of mine works for Ahlan! Magazine. Not sure if your with ITP? Would be good to know another veggie as people in Dubai dont understand this concept!!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

sara81 said:


> Hey Jen, I am also a veggie and moving to Dubai on Sunday (5th)! I know a few ppl over there at the mo and a friend of mine works for Ahlan! Magazine. Not sure if your with ITP? Would be good to know another veggie as people in Dubai dont understand this concept!!


Most restaurants (if not all) have veggie options on their menu, so you'll be spoilt for choice! We will probably be going out AGAIN! next weekend, so tag along! The lads are real cool as well and they make sure all the girls get home ok!


----------



## sara81 (Aug 21, 2008)

Yes you will never have a problem finding something veggie in restaurants although my family over there think Im crazy for not eating meat. It is a big part of Arabic cuisine! I have never seen substitutes like Quorn yet in the supermarkets but Im sure there will be something along the lines!

I am definately up for meeting you guys and girls next weekend! Any plans as to where it will be?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

sara81 said:


> Yes you will never have a problem finding something veggie in restaurants although my family over there think Im crazy for not eating meat. It is a big part of Arabic cuisine! I have never seen substitutes like Quorn yet in the supermarkets but Im sure there will be something along the lines!
> 
> I am definately up for meeting you guys and girls next weekend! Any plans as to where it will be?


Not sure yet but we normally post details on the forum. We've kind of hijacked the Expat Forum Night Out thread! Will probably start a new thread for next week cause that one's getting kinda of big! Will probably post details on Wednesday!


----------



## Jen84 (Sep 30, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Not sure yet but we normally post details on the forum. We've kind of hijacked the Expat Forum Night Out thread! Will probably start a new thread for next week cause that one's getting kinda of big! Will probably post details on Wednesday!


Hey guys! 

Thanks for those messages, I'll definitely come on one of the nights out soon. I should be coming over on the 14th so some time very soon after that?

Maybe we should head out and check out some of the veggie offerings as well?

I'm working for ENG but it would be great to meet your friend who works for Ahlan! to get some tips and meet some more folks.

Jen x


----------



## sandrareynolds (Oct 3, 2008)

*forum nights out*



Maz25 said:


> Look out on the forum for our nights out! Seems to have become a weekly thing!
> 
> Other places to meet people are the gym, health club, bars, etc. You can make friends anywhere really!!! When you first arrive, never turn down an invite - you might not like the person who invited you but you could get on with their mates and that's the best way to expand your social circle!!


I would love to come to a forum night! i am struggling to meet people in Dubai.. anything coming up?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

sandrareynolds said:


> I would love to come to a forum night! i am struggling to meet people in Dubai.. anything coming up?


After the long weekend, I'm struggling a bit with all the drinking so not really going to any bars until next weekend probably! I'm not sure but the guys might be doing something (they always are!)!

I don't mind going out for a quick drink though! PM me if you'd like to do anything or better still, post it on the forum - you're sure to have loads of takers! We've had trips to the cinema, road trip and bar crawls, so there's always something happening!


----------



## sandrareynolds (Oct 3, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> After the long weekend, I'm struggling a bit with all the drinking so not really going to any bars until next weekend probably! I'm not sure but the guys might be doing something (they always are!)!
> 
> I don't mind going out for a quick drink though! PM me if you'd like to do anything or better still, post it on the forum - you're sure to have loads of takers! We've had trips to the cinema, road trip and bar crawls, so there's always something happening!


how do i pm you?? would be keen to meet up ..


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

sandrareynolds said:


> how do i pm you?? would be keen to meet up ..


Think you need to have more than 5 posts before you can PM. We're out tonight. I'll PM you my number and, if you get this in time then txt and we'll let you know where we are.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Think you need to have more than 5 posts before you can PM. We're out tonight. I'll PM you my number and, if you get this in time then txt and we'll let you know where we are.


You're too slow! I've already spoken to her. She's working tonight but if she can, she will come along! Mind you, if she knows you're coming, she'll probably stay home!!!


----------



## los angeles expat (Oct 3, 2008)

Have you been to Dubai before?


----------

